# Toshiba TL86 and Toshiba BDX3200KB help



## Power_Player (Apr 25, 2012)

I just brought this tv and it came with a DVD/Blue ray player that converts into 3D.

My first problem is that I can't connect my TV to netflix, the sales man said it was possible because its a smart tv but so far I havent seen anything that can alow me to do it. I've tried linking the tv with my facebook and putting a link on my wall so I could follow it but it wont let me open the link.

My secod problem is that the DVD/Blue ray player doesn't convert my dvd (havent tried blues rays yet) into 3D properly. The image becomes too big for the screen and the two layer are way off each other (the 2 layers that make it 3D)

Hope I've exlpained my problems ok and I hope someone can help. 

Cheers.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have the full model number of the TV

a lot of services depend on the firmware 

looking at this model - netflix is not included
YL Series 46" Full HD 3D PRO-LED TV | Toshiba

netflix also not mentioned here
Music Place, Game Place, News Place

just because a TV connects to the internet does not mean you get all the internet services - it depends on the portal they use and firmware 
I have been very disappointed in a Panasonic TV I purchased , where the salesman implied I could get more services than are actually available - and even though the TV is now 14months old - because of the "age" of the TV they have now moved to a different firmware and connection which is not part of this range of TVs

I think a call to Toshiba support would be your best bet
heres how to get intouch
Support | Toshiba


----------



## Power_Player (Apr 25, 2012)

I've given them and ring and all they could say is "use a blue ray" even they don't know how to convert dvd's in 3d.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like you have grounds to return the lot 

not a good support line 

who did you purchase from ?


----------



## Power_Player (Apr 25, 2012)

currys/pc world 
I think I do too under the sales of goods act.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Return, and purchase from another vendor that understands the hardware. Or do research and choose a model before going to the store.

With that said, netflix isn't in the list of features. The TV needs the netflix app to use/stream...you can't simply browse to the website (not that I'm aware anyway).

As for the 3D issue, the TV appears to support multiple 3D types. Have you tried cycling through the 3D options during playback? (User Manual page 25).


----------



## Power_Player (Apr 25, 2012)

I've tried everything. Scaling the resolution down, changing the screen scale, I just need to try a blue ray apprently.


----------



## Power_Player (Apr 25, 2012)

So I took the tv back and got a LG47LM620T which definitely got the capability to get Netflix. It has a app system but I can't figure out how to get more apps. I've look through the manual online and the one that came with the TV but it doesn't say much about it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

just an idea - try a PS3 that seems to have a lot of the web functionality, 4od, iPlayer, netflix and a web browser so you can most things via the web 

I have not tried the online features of a LG - so cannot comment really


----------



## Power_Player (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me but its for a living room I'm sorting it on behalf of my parents.


----------

